# Samsung d500,Samsung sgh-d410,Samsung sgh-p730 Samsung x450play station 3



## emmy01 (Jan 22, 2007)

we selling all kind of porno phones for sale..................$100 usd 

Contact 
Email[email protected]
Email[email protected] 
THANKS, 
REGARDS, I am a total loser


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

Erich what the hell's a porno phone?


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2007)

ah well she had phones with small tiny TV's with a mpeg of herself doing odd and strange things with the phone(s) ......... yuk


----------

